# Apllication question   -   RETP



## AmphibousAssult (18 May 2006)

Alright here's my dilemma, I've been merit listed for RMCC, and have yet to be contacted, I have phoned my CFRC/D and they have told me that they're still waiting for my offer to come back, they suggested that part of the problem might be that i'm applying through the RETP as my preference in which case they may be leaving me till last, anyone know if there is any validity to this statement or if its just an educated geuss? any help would be apreciated, thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (19 May 2006)

Marksman said:
			
		

> Alright here's my dilemma, I've been merit listed for RMCC, and have yet to be contacted, I have phoned my CFRC/D and they have told me that they're still waiting for my offer to come back, they suggested that part of the problem might be that i'm applying through the RETP as my preference in which case they may be leaving me till last, anyone know if there is any validity to this statement or if its just an educated geuss? any help would be apreciated, thanks.



Have you been selected because RETP selection is complete?


----------



## AmphibousAssult (19 May 2006)

I'm not sure if I've been selected, all I've been told is: mert listed, wait out. And that they havent heard anything about me one way or another.


----------



## kincanucks (19 May 2006)

Marksman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I've been selected, all I've been told is: mert listed, wait out. And that they havent heard anything about me one way or another.



Well if you haven't been contacted as of yet then you didn't get selected.  While there may be a chance that you could get selected, as more time passess that becomes doubtful.  Good Luck.


----------



## AmphibousAssult (20 May 2006)

thanks for the info kincanucks


----------

